# General > Farming & Crofting >  Hay Wanted

## Lottie_H

Hey. 
I'm looking to buy 25- 30 square bales, or 2 large round bales of hay for my ponies.
I would also like them delivered for an extra charge.

If you have hay to sell, please get in touch on 07762898967 and leave a message or, 01847 851 458.

Thanks

----------

